# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Autonomous Vehicle Emergency Recovery Tool (AVERT) Project

## Airicist

Website - avertproject.eu

"AVERT: An autonomous multi-robot system for vehicle extraction and transportation"

July 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ICRA 2015 AVERT: An Autonomous Multi-Robot System for Vehicle Extraction and Transportation

Published on Apr 27, 2015




> Accompanying video for the paper "AVERT: An Autonomous Multi-Robot System for Vehicle Extraction and Transportation" presented at the IEEE International Conference on Robotics and Automation (ICRA2015), May 26-30, Seattle, Washington, USA.
> Authors: Angelos Amanatiadis, Christopher Henschel, Bernd Birkicht, Benjamin Andel, Konstantinos Charalampous, Ioannis Kostavelis, Richard May, and Antonios Gasteratos.
> 
> In this video, a swarm of robots is able to extract vehicles from confined spaces with delicate handling, swiftly and in any direction. The novel lifting robots are capable of omnidirectional movement, thus they can under-ride the desired vehicle and dock to its wheels for a synchronized lifting and extraction. The overall developed system applies reasoning about available trajectory paths, wheel identification, local and undercarriage obstacle detection, in order to fully automate the process.

----------

